# Eye gunk



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer seems to be having more eye gunk lately leaking out of his eyes. Its clear gunk for the most part..(no tear stain like)

I notice he gets this alot after walks or running and playing outside. Could the wind in his face be making his eyes water and gunky? Anyone else have this problem??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, Kubrick gets that too. One eye actually tears more than the other, which is funny to me. I really do think it's because of wind and the hair gets in the eye causing it to tear more than usual.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*worse since hair cuts*

When I had their hair tied in an up-knot, there were no short hairs sticking in their eyes. Now that it is cut, some hair is always sticking in there...add wind, dirt, and other debris to that...and you have eye goop.

Lind


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ryan while it's most likely the wind, if you continue to have problems, you can add a probiotic called I-Stain.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ryan..it's spring and alot of dogs react to pollen in the air..Sophie's eyes are really tearing alot more..a bit gummy. I wipe them with a warm wash cloth..seems to help the goo..


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

My daughter has always called them "eye boogers", :jaw: and Molly gets them all the time!

I check for them all the time so they don't dry, but darn, if I miss one, my daughter is sure to find it!:suspicious:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ryan, tis the season for all kinds of allergens to be in the air. You can go to Petsmart and get an eye cleaner for after walks.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, probably is just a spring time thing I guess, as he had very little gunk during the winter. Ughhh.. it kinda smells though.. thats normal, right?
ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophies eyes smell, but Gabriel has no issues with runny eyes.

What kind of cleaner?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy's eye's smell, too, Diane. Doc's do not, but for such a little girl, she sure does have some stinky eyes! What is in the cleaner?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...I dunno..Jan said to check Petsmart...Jan????:ear:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've actually started to use "eyebright" with Posh. It's an herb. I use it with water and cottonballs and clean the corner of her eyes. Once I week I put some of it dried sprinkled on her food. It's absolutely, from what I read, safe to use. I can't stand the smell or the look of stained eyes, but I really don't want to do the Angel Eyes...so I'm working with all the rest of the tips that I got from you all-

1. Glass bottle with filtered water, I did do the distilled for a while, but I know that zaps minerals from our bodies and assuming it would with Posh too.

2. Yogurt once a week, if I get it more than that she gets poopy butt.

3. Parsley once a week, dried, she won't eat the fresh stuff.

4. Clean her eyes everyday...this seems to be the most important, and her eyes are better if I actually clean them twice a day!

5. Try not to be a freak about her eyes cause she's still my pretty Posh girl!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy,

I had tried Angel Eyes on Gabe, primarily because the sales clerk told me it would clear up his stains on his feet. Well, shortly after giving it to him he started to throw up.
I stopped giving it to him , but about a month later tried it again. Again he threw up!
So I guess he's allergic to some ingredient in it..


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

My vet highly advised me not to use Angel Eyes. I loved the results I'd seen on other dogs but I didnt want to risk any health issues.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

My pet store sells Eye Wipes by Natural Bath - they are just pre moistened cloths which would be the same as a washcloth at home. Lola's eyes run all the time, and like Kubrick, one worse than the other. After searching the topic on here I started her on Pawiers vitamins last week. It seems to already be reducing her runny eyes and subsequent stinky boogers. I tried Angel eyes for three months and it had no effect on the runny eyes. Lola hates it when I clean her eye boogers, so I am trying to wrestle with her less by reducing the need for 2x daily cleaning.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Ryan while it's most likely the wind, if you continue to have problems, you can add a probiotic called I-Stain.


Lisa, have you been using I-Stain? I'm curious to know what it contains.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- Beamer is crying cause he wished he lived at my house and was :usa2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

lol... uke:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

lisa, tell me more about the I Stain. my dog had major goop, eliminated a wheat based treat, his eyes have cleared up 100% however, because his tearducts are plugged, his eyes are always runny causing the brown staining. i always like tohear fiirst hand from people who have used a product.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought some eye wipes but Scooter's eye gunk is red. My daughter freaks when she sees it! uke: The little wipes make it so much easier to get the stuff off, I guess something in them loosens up the gunk. Works better than warm water.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I haven't personally used the iStain but a friend has show maltese and one of her girls has problems and found that the combination of the Angel Eyes and iStain was the best for keeping the eyes clear. I believe she said the the iStain helps with the tearing which of course lesses the amount under the eyes that can get the red bacteria stain. I think it's enzyme based so not a big concern health wise.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

My Lizzy has tear stains but now it is her whole face, kind of a brownish color, I have bought Angel Eyes ...can anyone tell me the best menthod for this problem, finding it is worse when her face gets wet then the brown turns to a darker shade of brown, she is on Inova puppy food and I may give her cooked chicken and beef...Help....Helene


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Angels Eyes works for my fur babies. Parker is 2 years old and had very bad stains on his eyes. I used Angels eyes, bottled water, and freeze dried raw food. It has cleared up and has been great for awhile. I see a little bit coming back so I am doing the Angels eyes again. I also give him a tablespoon of Greek yogurt every other day. My little guy, Jackson, who is now 1, never had drippy eyes-and then all of a sudden he has developed the dredded eye stains! I started him on Angels eyes, but it is to soon to tell. The stuff is terribly smelley, and difficut to get them to eat. I usually cook an egg and put it into their food, then mix in the angels eyes. It is something I always seem to be doing battle with!:frusty:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Give the angle eyes a try for a few weeks, and it should clear up. It always has worked for Beamer and many others in the past!

Ryan


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Lynn... started Lizzy on the angle eyes and do have to mix it was something she likes to eat..I will go out today and buy the yogurt.... Can I can this type of yogurt in any store? and have started her on bottle water...Thanks for all your help it is greatly appricated.....Helene


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Being a regular at the opthamologist's office because of Rico's dry eye problem, I've become an expert on tear boogers and tearstaining. The red staining is a bacterial growth, or yeast growth caused by excessive tearing or tears that spill out on the face instead of going into the tearducts. The tears sit on the fur wet and make a perfect environment for bacterial growth. Rico is taking medication to increase his tearing, which increases the staining. He has the staining going down from his eyes and at his nose, because the tearducts are working to carry the excess tears down the ducts and out the nose. Kind of a "catch 22" the optha warned me of. He says the one thing that will reduce the staining is tetracycline, because it kills the growth of bacteria. Angel Eyes has a form of antibiotic in it, that's why it works. I know this has been discussed before. The staining is purely cosmetic and many people don't like giving antibiotics when not needed. I've been doing a lot of research lately beacuse I'm torn about how I want to handle this. I think the safest way is to just shave the hair off to reduce the staining. It doesn't solve the problem, but since the problem is mine, not Rico's (I don't like the way it looks) that may be the way I go.

The opthamologist said to, absolutely without a doubt, keep away from anything with bleach or peroxide in it. This is very dangerous for the dog's eye health. He also advised me against shampooing daily, even with tearless shampoo. It's just too irritating to the eyes.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi iluvhavs....First your dog is a beauty ...I think every dog on here is just so beautiful....maybe as you say that is Lizzy's problem..because of her beard and mustache also being stained.... Yes I too think it is my problem not hers because I would like to see a pure white face like many havies I see on here... I am going to also try the vasoline, should I take her to the vet? to see if she should go on medication, you mentioned an opthamologist, is it just for dogs because I have never heard of one for dogs....or do I go to my vet....any suggestions are greatly appricated.....Helene


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Ponds Face wipes to clean my dogs eyes. I figure if I use them to take off my eye make up they are safe for their eyes too! You can cut them to the size you like and put them in a plastic bag. Cheaper than pet store wipes! The don't help with whitening stains, but are good for daily wiping.

Bentley, my white dog had always had terrible staining until this summer when he had a benign tear duct tumor (that appeared suddenly & grew quickly) removed. He was on antibiotics for about 10 days and has had no staining at all since. Was it the antibiotic? When they give tetracycline for staining is it long term or just a course of 10 days then again when the staining returns? 

i must say Bentley looks alot better without pink streaks down his face!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

hyenna- you should do whatever you are comfortable with. The tetracycline is for a 10 day course and then again when it returns, as Paradise says. 

The opthamologist is a veterinary opthamologist. My regular vet admitted that eye problems were beyond him and suggested, after years of trying to figure out what was up with Rico, that I see one. They are very much like people opthamoligist in that they do testing for glaucoma and all. My local optha is always very busy because he is the only one in about a 75 mile radius. His waiting room is filled with Pugs and Poodles. 

Rico had dry, crusty boogers that were sitting in as well as near his eyes. He looked like he had conjunctivitis and very red, inflamed eyelids. So his problems were not purely cosmetic. The vet explained it as similar to badly chaped lips, on his eyelids. Raw and painful.

Rory


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I will take her to the vet just to make sure eveything is good with her tear ducks (no health problems) I bought wips and a good comb this morning and will continue her Angle Eyes.... thanks for all your help....


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yup, i think it's wind, etc. django gets the same however, now that we got our first snow and the temps dropped, his eyes look great! no more goop or brown runny eyes!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Helene ~

My Gracie just had eye surgery in October for something similar. Her staining wasn't terrible, but her face was ALWAYS wet!! If the face is always wet - hair stops growing in that area and it started happening with Gracie. She actually had lashes growing towards her eye that were not allowing the tears to get to her nasal drain. So, they would spill over onto her face. When her face did dry, the hair would be very stiff!! Her face had a little odor to it as well. The lashes causing the problem were so microscopic that you couldn't see them with a naked eye. The surgery was on October 22nd, and there has been a huge improvement. She is not perfect, but I can't complain because nothing is better than mother natures creation!! I highly recommend that if it bugs you enough - go to an Opthamologist. But make sure you have insurance before you even see a regular vet for the problem. _*I cannot encourage you enough to get insurance *_BEFORE you even mention this to your vet. Trust me - we spent about $2,000 on this problem alone!! Surgery is expensive!! I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Karen...thanks so much for the info about insurance.... Lizzys face gets wet while out side if its damp or when I bath her then the stains seem so much darker.... I don't see a wet face, only on those occasions....I bought wips and try and keep the eye area clean...I love Lizzy no matter what.... these dogs are just so beautiful they give so much love to their owners....I had never heard of this breed untill my daughter-in-law got 2 of them, I thought they were the cutes little dogs without all that barking...I found a great breeder here in Mich...that is were I am from and my other daughter-in-law got one also....I am glad I found this forum, and appricate those that can give me advice....Helene
I had her spayed and I felt so sorry for her after her surgery.... she has become the baby of the house.....


----------

